# Suggest a Good CPU Cooler (Budget) VFM for 4770k



## Ironman (Aug 3, 2013)

I have absolutely no idea about CPU Coolers until now i have use stock coolers 
please suggest which should i buy for a 4770k


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 3, 2013)

How can we suggest a cooler if you are not mentioning your budget ?


----------



## Ironman (Aug 3, 2013)

sorry guys
Budget is like 1k to 3.5 k at most (INR)
Lesser the Better but should be good quality


----------



## pillainp (Aug 3, 2013)

May I suggest this one?*
Cooler Master: Hyper 212 EVO

On Flipkart:
**Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com*

You can use this with your Socket 1150 board since the cooler mount is the same as for the Socket 1155 used by Ivy bridge.

I am using the same cooler, but for my Ivy Bridge Core i7 3770K, and I have replaced the single fan with two of these in push-pull configuration:

*Cooler Master XtraFlo Cooler 120mm Red LED - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com*


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Deepcool Frostwin  + some case fans. or you can get corsair h40 liquid cooler at that price. COOLER MASTER CPU COOLER HYPER 412 SLIM is also a good choice.


----------



## Ironman (Aug 4, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> Deepcool Frostwin  + some case fans. or you can get corsair h40 liquid cooler at that price. COOLER MASTER CPU COOLER HYPER 412 SLIM is also a good choice.




I am planning to use NZXT Phantom 410 (Mid Tower)

Will the DeepCool fit in it ?? as it is so big ..



pillainp said:


> May I suggest this one?*
> Cooler Master: Hyper 212 EVO
> 
> On Flipkart:
> ...



OK ... Price seems also OK


----------



## Ironman (Aug 12, 2013)

Are their any less expensive options ??


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2013)

for cooler or the fan ?? Anyway you can opt for CM Hyper T4.


----------



## Ironman (Aug 12, 2013)

CPU cooler 

Wait ....... do i have to buy cooler and fan separately ?? i thought they came together .


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2013)

not for 212 EVo or T4 at-least  just asked as you are getting xtraflo - anyway, like I said for a cheaper alternative Hyper T4 is very good.


----------



## Ironman (Aug 14, 2013)

i presume all these coolers will fit a mid tower 
(NZXT Phantom 410 to be exact)


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2013)

170mm clearance should be enough for just about any cpu cooler.


----------



## Ironman (Aug 15, 2013)

i am using Corsair Vengeance RAM 
will these coolers get in the way of the Ram ??


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2013)

now that's a good question - Hyper 212 Evo / 212X may have clearance issue with vengeance so better look for  412 Slim but it costs  lot or else you can mount the fan of the 212 Evo facing the mobos back I/O panel.


----------



## Ironman (Aug 16, 2013)

So can you guys give me a List of all good CPU Coolers which dont get in the way of RAMs

Until then i am using Stick intel cooler

Another Question is that 
Do i have to buy Thermal Paste Separately ?
or will it come with the Cooler ?
or is it not needed ?

Sorry if it s a Noob Question !


----------



## topgear (Aug 17, 2013)

No, you will get it with the cooler itself in a separate plastic syringe like one you buy separately from the market and you must need to apply TiM to fill the gap between the cpu heat spreader and cooler.


----------



## Ironman (Aug 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> No, you will get it with the cooler itself in a separate plastic syringe like one you buy separately from the market and you must need to apply TiM to fill the gap between the cpu heat spreader and cooler.



Since this is my first time with after market coolers ..........
How Much Paste should i apply ?

What is TiM?
is it Thermal integrated Material ???


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2013)

TiM is Thermal Interface Material .. about how much you should apply well it depends on the cpu and core alignment  but universally  this worked very well for almost every cpu I've ever put TiM on :

View attachment 11863

or this :

View attachment 11864


----------



## Ironman (Aug 19, 2013)

Just That Tiny Drop !! 

It will be done ........... OK then its very tiny Drop Then

SO i suppose i store the rest of the TIM safely for ???
............. wait ...........when do i have to apply it again??

Or is it once and for all ??


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 19, 2013)

if you do it right, thats all you need. store the rest safely. 

each time you unmount the proccy, remove the old TIM and apply fresh TIM.


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2013)

Ironman said:


> Just That Tiny Drop !!
> 
> It will be done ........... OK then its very tiny Drop Then
> 
> ...



some people apply TiM once in a year but it's not necessary unless you unmount the cpu cooler for some reason like anirbandd has told .. anyway, if you want you can use the same TiM on your discrete gfx crd for better cooling.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 22, 2013)

that tiny amount is too low imo unless you apply even pressure from top to spread it evenly. Still it's very less.


----------

